# Best place to buy simple picture frames



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any Dollar store, Wall-Mart, Target, Garden Ridge, Ben Franklin, Michels, ECT. all have them

Check to see if there's a Garden Ridge store near by. There frame and picture selection is huge.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thrift store frames and a can of spray paint can often produce nice results.

You can also make your own from simple molding. You will need a miter box, some glue, a right angle clamp and some brads. Usually stores like mentioned will have them ready made cheaper though.


----------



## EMD360 (Jun 15, 2012)

I recommend Michael's over the other choices. They have nicer frames that are often on sale for 20% off or if they still have the 40% off one item coupons you can get nice frames very reasonably. Also Big Lots has frames, sometimes I buy a picture that has a nice frame and just replace the picture.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I agree with sdsester. I would hit the thrift stores asap. They have good quality framing at really great prices.


----------

